# Aluminum oxide sandpaper danger



## elody21 (Aug 14, 2009)

I am in the process of doing research on different types of sand paper. We all know the dangers of wood dust but do you know that the dust as it wears off, from the most used sandpaper, aluminum oxide, is quite dangerous? I am just starting the research, so no I do not know all of the answers. For the past 2 years I have been getting very sick. No western doctors could tell me what was wrong. I even spent 5 days in the hospital having grouling tests only to be told nothing was wrong!? I was brought to the hospital in an ambulance and even morphine did not stop the pain! 
After that I decided to go to a Dr. with Eastern training. Within 6 weeks he found out I was suffering from several types of heavy metal poisening, Aluminum leading the pac. I am in the process of eliminating all of the other sources and am down to the last,---
 sandpaper.
Aluminum Oxide replaced silica on sand paper starting in the 40's because of health concerns. I also found an article that said the government has know since then, of the health problems of the dust from aluminum oxide but has never required any health warnings about the sandpaper, just warnings about the dust from the wood.
I guess what I am asking for is some help. I have refitted my shop increasing dust control. I am now trying to find out what paper is good for a replacement. I know there are several new types and maybe with your help I can find which kind is the best for me.
I am also trying to figure out what type of mask or such to use. I have the shop fitted with an overhead system that picks up the dust in the air so I am not sure if a big ventilation mask would be necessary.
I have had to sell several of my woodworking "toys" to finance all of this change.
Before anyone says anything about masks and dust control, yes I did everything I was supposed to, but apparently not well enough.
I trust the knowledge that is in this group of people and hope not only some of it can help me, but make everyone more aware of this problem for their own health.
Thanks in advance. Alice


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm truly sorry to hear of your ailments, Alice. Thanks for the info on these hazards. I think we can all learn from such things.


----------



## leaycraft (Aug 14, 2009)

Respiratory difficulties can be cumulative and and cause health issues.  Most studies have been done in an industrial setting, Home shops fortunately don't have the same level of exposure (fortunately) but many individuals react negatively especially with allergic response to wood dust ( its the proteins that make it up).  That being said limiting exposure to particulates is a good thing.    FYI, I'm a Biologist/Pathology Assisstant.   
 Im including a link you may find helpful:         
http://mhssn.igc.org/IJOEH_Wang.pdf .  

If I can otherwise help please drop me a note.  john


----------



## Daniel (Aug 14, 2009)

Silicon Carbide is considered one of the best sandpapers, and is reflected in the price. Also there are more issues than just what abrasive material is used in sandpaper. At least two other concerns is how that abrasive is bonded to the backing material, and what the material that abrasive is bonded to. although a lower quality bonding method would cause a hazardous sandpaper. A better quality may not be. Likewise a lesser quality backing material may not be safe but a top quality would be. I do know that as a general rule cloth is better than paper no matter how heavy that paper is as a backing material. I do not have any information on bonding methods and which are better than others. My only experience is to look at sanding disks and belts that are made for use on power tools. since these must be rugged I also assume they are some of the best of the best. The abrasive is not simply sprinkled on a tacky surface. it looks as if it is actually mixed into the bonding material and then applied to the backing. In no way is this information reliable for your needs but are simply observations of my own. I am also just as sure that any sandpaper will create some dust out of the abrasive materials since those materials are intended to fracture and provide fresh sharp cutting edges as they are used. If Aluminum is the issue then it seems to me that any sandpaper other than Aluminum oxide would be a safer alternative. you can get diamond sandpaper. Micro Mesh offers a diamond abrasive version of there products. they are expensive but I woudl expect there would be little health issue from particles from them.


----------



## Sylvanite (Aug 14, 2009)

Garnet and silicon carbide  are other popular sandpaper abrasives.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope you recover quickly and completely Alice. Maybe try Abernet, don't know what it's made from though.


----------



## low_48 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry Alice. I assume you've thrown out all the aluminum cookware and commericial deoderant. I had a similar experience, but it was with my eye rotating off center. I also spent 5 days in the hospital, also nothing found. After that it was extreme fatigue for me. Now I eat no gluten, highly limit cow dairy, and try to limit other allergens. I also switched to a natural thryroid hormone to replace the synthetic I was taking. I still have bad days, 8 years latter. I'm sure that statement didn't help you one bit.

You could always go back to garnet paper, or even further back in history and use shark skin! Seriously, garnet paper is very good. It is extremely sharp, sharper than aluminum oxide, but doesn't stay sharp as long. It also has the benefit of being cheaper. Here's a link to Amazon;
http://www.amazon.com/3M-Pro-Pak-99411NA-Garnet-Sheets/dp/B000CP0O5O


----------



## BRobbins629 (Aug 14, 2009)

Alice -  first I am very sorry to hear of your illness and hope you soon recover.  

I'm not sure where you are getting your information, but only suggest that you do more research.  First of all, aluminum is not a heavy metal, is one of the most abundant elements on earth, and is not associated with any of the diseases as the real heavy metals such as lead, cadmium, mercury and chromium which have definite scientific links.  I also believe that all dust is not good for the respiratory system so merely replacing aluminum oxide for another dust is not a solution.  In fact, the average yearly dietary intake of aluminum from all sources (the most common is food) is the equivalent of several feet of aluminum foil. Unless you are wearing down and breathing a considerable area of aluminum oxide sandpaper, whatever aluminum is in your bloodstream likely has greater sources than sanding.  The lungs could be another story and as I said previously any dust is bad.   If aluminum in our system is as toxic as you suggest, we would all be suffering.  Rather than start or propagate more internet myths, I only suggest more facts.  Now please get better.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 15, 2009)

I wear a Triton respirator and since I started using it I don't have any respiratory problems from sanding or turning.  If I sand anything, even lightly I can feel the difference.  I really like it because I am breathing filtered air and my glasses don't fog up and the face plate is good vision.


----------



## elody21 (Aug 15, 2009)

BRobbins629 said:


> Alice -  first I am very sorry to hear of your illness and hope you soon recover.
> 
> I'm not sure where you are getting your information, but only suggest that you do more research.  First of all, aluminum is not a heavy metal, is one of the most abundant elements on earth, and is not associated with any of the diseases as the real heavy metals such as lead, cadmium, mercury and chromium which have definite scientific links.  I also believe that all dust is not good for the respiratory system so merely replacing aluminum oxide for another dust is not a solution.  In fact, the average yearly dietary intake of aluminum from all sources (the most common is food) is the equivalent of several feet of aluminum foil. Unless you are wearing down and breathing a considerable area of aluminum oxide sandpaper, whatever aluminum is in your bloodstream likely has greater sources than sanding.  The lungs could be another story and as I said previously any dust is bad.   If aluminum in our system is as toxic as you suggest, we would all be suffering.  Rather than start or propagate more internet myths, I only suggest more facts.  Now please get better.




I went through blood work, hair anaylisis and several other tests, I will not mention, done at a hospital lab.
I just asked for info on a different "sandpaper" as the last on a long list Yes I do know that aluminum is one of the most abundant elements on earth,that does not make it safe.  I disagree as far as the statement about it not causing any ailment.I don't claim that aluminum oxide sand paper is my only problem. I am not sure where you got that. I never said aluminum was in YOUR system I said it was in MY system. Sorry if I said it was a heavy metal.wow, my mistake. I am not sure why you are responding at all, just to upset me? 
Do you work for a sand paper company? 
All I did was ask for ideas for a different sandpaper not a confrontation. Just check the internet,   maybe your information is dated. I believe at one time the government and doctors were not aware that asbestos caused any problems either.


----------



## elody21 (Aug 15, 2009)

To everyone else. Thanks for your ideas. Dust of any kind is harmful. Keep it safe. and if anyone wants any info on aluminum toxicity just check the internet. Alice


----------



## elody21 (Aug 15, 2009)

low_48 said:


> So sorry Alice. I assume you've thrown out all the aluminum cookware and commericial deoderant. I had a similar experience, but it was with my eye rotating off center. I also spent 5 days in the hospital, also nothing found. After that it was extreme fatigue for me. Now I eat no gluten, highly limit cow dairy, and try to limit other allergens. I also switched to a natural thryroid hormone to replace the synthetic I was taking. I still have bad days, 8 years latter. I'm sure that statement didn't help you one bit.
> 
> You could always go back to garnet paper, or even further back in history and use shark skin! Seriously, garnet paper is very good. It is extremely sharp, sharper than aluminum oxide, but doesn't stay sharp as long. It also has the benefit of being cheaper. Here's a link to Amazon;
> http://www.amazon.com/3M-Pro-Pak-99411NA-Garnet-Sheets/dp/B000CP0O5O


Thanks for making me feel I was not alone. I am not sure how to get my thryoid dr. to change my medicine. Just FYI The problem with synthetic synthroid is the coloring is laced with aluminum. I have done all the latter things you mentioned. Thanks I will check on the garnet and also the others mentioned in the other posts. Alice


----------

